# Loose bedding in Critter Nation?



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I am in the process of moving and have arranged for a trusted friend to rat-sit during the home-buying process.
I purchased a Single Critter Nation that is expected to arrive tomorrow, and I would like to use loose bedding in it, as that is what I used in my previous cages. Since he will be looking after them for me I wouldn't want to add the burden of litter-training them as well and will save that for when I am moved in and stable again. In the meantime I'm looking for some feasible solutions to the shallow pan issue with the CNs-- either buying a new pan or creating siding to prevent litter scatter. I have spent roughly $200 this paycheck on the cage and new supplies to make the temporary re-homing as comfortable as possible, so I'm hoping to keep my budget around $20, at least until my next paycheck (two weeks from today.) Any ideas guys?


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

You could try getting some pieces of plexi glass cut to fit inside the cage along the edge of the pan. You could also use cardboard but that might have to be replaced if your rats decide to chew it. 

If you go with plexi glass you can get it cut in house at a place like Lowes and I don't think it would be too expensive for just lining the large pan in a SCN.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Midwest sells clip on scatterguards for the pans. Bass also custom manufactures metal pans - they have to be painted or powder coated if you want them to last. I've also heard of people using large cement mixing trays.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

I use plexiglass. The craft store has some plastic-like cardboard for projects that I've used as well. Just cut it to fit and zip tie on the outside.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I found cement mixing trays at the Home Depot - they are 24 x 36. So the exact dimensions of the cage. I had to squeeze them in, but they fit well enough, there's no gaps where the ratties can get stuck underneath, and the doors close just fine. They are pretty deep so they hold a nice amount of bedding and still prevent a big mess from happening outside of the cage.  Let me see if I can find a link.


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

This one here, the large mixing tub: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Large-Mixing-Tub-887102A/202086174#product_description


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Do you have any old rat cages? I upgraded to an SCN from a petco rat manor and had the same issue...I ended up just using the bottom of the manor and putting it on the 2nd level of the SCN...it fit perfectly! If you dont have anything similar from an old rat cage, the rat manor is 90 so thats a little expensive just for the pan.... But you should try checking craigslist! It's a pretty popular cage so I'm sure some people will have one in your area.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you all for the great ideas! The mixing pan looks like a great quick fix, and I also managed to track down an independent sign maker who said he could get a single 4x8 sheet of coroplast in on his next truck for $25. You all have been extremely helpful. I'll update when I get something worked out and let you know how it holds up. The tracking info for the cage says it's out for delivery now  It was only $137 with next day shipping on amazon!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Jessiferatu said:


> This one here, the large mixing tub: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Plasgad-Large-Mixing-Tub-887102A/202086174#product_description


Yep, that's the one! One of the reviewers also said it makes a great duck bathtub


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

So I have the cage mostly assembled and I'm having issues getting these darn side panels to fit in. I worked from 12pm-12:40am today and work again at 9am until whenever dinner rush is over tomorrow. (I am a cook.) So I don't want to spend all night putting this together but also don't want to let it sit until some time tomorrow evening. I may end up having to regardless merely to not hammer at this time of night, but if anyone knows of a simple trick that I'm missing that would be _much_ appreciated.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

By the way please don't think I work too much to spend time with my rats; it's just the weekend when we're open later, I promise! We have a full bar in the restaurant and you know how bar patrons are on weekends.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

A rubber mallet is your best friend when assembling a FN/CN


----------



## smopey (Feb 3, 2012)

Did you try switching sides? I know they're the same but I put my CN together last night and had the same problem. I got the one side in fine but couldn't get the one peg to go all the way on the other side. It seemed like it was getting stuck on something but I couldn't see what was wrong with it. I switched the sides and both went right in!


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh, I'm sorry. I managed to finally get it all together with some hammering and side re-arranging that night, but by the time I finished I already had to work in 4 hours so I immediately went to sleep. The cage is great though, and you all have been very helpful as always.


----------

